
Astronomers find gaping hole in the Universe - charzom
http://www.physorg.com/news107109720.html
======
ivankirigin
As if there weren't enough empty space to begin with...

That reminds me of this article about the futility of space colonization,
which describes how empty space is. I think you really have to watch/read lots
of Sagan or do some deep thinking to really fathom how empty it is.
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2007/06/the_high...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2007/06/the_high_frontier_redux.html)

